# Posiedons journal



## Dangerous (Dec 12, 2017)

Posiedon is a royal blue veil tail betta.(I think) He was a gift for Christmas. He has to be the funniest betta I have ever owned. You know how in some movies the lead male character will hide his feelings and act like a machine? That's what Posiedon does he just swims and flares and eats when I'm around but when I'm gone he builds bubble nests and lies in his cave. But he only does this when he thinks I'm gone but.... I'm really hiding right under him. Now I have a question for anyone that has had a betta like this did your betta, if you had a filter, enjoy swimming between the plastic or glass and the filter? I'll post pictures of him tomorrow.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Welcome to the Forum! Excited to be following another journal.

My fish swim between the filters and wall all the time. It's pretty funny, but it makes me worry that they'll get stuck.


----------



## Dangerous (Dec 12, 2017)

I know doesn't it! One day he's gonna get stuck then what is he going to do? I'll probably be at school so he can't use me to get out of this mess that he caused.


----------

